

Perl Shop Maturity Checklist: Social Concerns - Phra
http://www.modernperlbooks.com/mt/2012/07/perl-shop-maturity-checklist-social-concerns.html

======
fabricode
There doesn't seem to be anything specific to a "Perl Shop" on the list.

Perl specific maturity items would be:

1) Do all packages have documentation (pod) stored in the package file(s), and
is it up to date?

2) Are there tests built using TAP (e.g. Test::More), and is this built into
some kind of continuous build/test server?

3) Have a set of perlcritic rules been set up for the shop? Are these checked
as part of code-review or scm check-in?

4) Is there a consistent set of rules for how external packages are brought
into the current build? How are local changes to CPAN-originated packages
handled?

These are the kinds of policies I'd expect to see implemented in a mature Perl
Shop. The policies listed in the original post are those which I'd expect to
see implemented in a mature software firm.

------
prodigal_erik
Specs (do you write down how stuff works? ... how to troubleshoot at 3 AM?)
would be a good addition. It's a good list, though I don't see it becoming any
more or less relevant when using Perl.

------
pasbesoin
Do you solicit and attempt to meet your employees' workstyle preference?
Specifically, can those who benefit from or require a quiet work environment
get one? (This is _not_ anti-collaboration; it is simply anti-noise and
physical distraction.)

As an admittedly anecdotal perspective, the majority of the best developers
I've worked with have expressed a strong desire for this -- even as and
because we have struggled with cubification, shrinking cubes, and other
management "best practices".

A side-product of this was finding/accessing them online in the evening, after
they'd driven home, had dinner, and ensconced themselves to achieve some real
focus.

